# Formfitting fursuits: possibilities, limits, problems, etc.



## Tsun (Mar 27, 2012)

Since reddit is a piece of crap and doesn't let me post anything, I'll ask here. :>


I've always wondered why practically *all* fursuits seem so big, and whether it's possible to make a very formfitting suit. Maybe they just *look* big because of all the fur? I haven't made nor seen any fursuit related things irl so my knowledge is very limited. I have a plushie which has this *very* thin and soft fur fabric which is a bit elastic too, so I don't see why not. It's not the most realistic one, but it seems extremely comfortable.

I think the main reason why most of them are so, is because they're either made by someone else than the user, or because the user isn't too skilled in sewing.

The problems I'm aware of could be heat from the possible stall of air circulation, and limits to movement since fur isn't very elastic at all. I think the latter could be worked out by wearing the suit in parts, such as pants/torso/arms/head separately. I don't know in what ways the heat is a problem, but I've heard it gets very hot in fursuits. Whether a formfitting suit would help it or make it worse is beyond me. In a way it would make sense to be *less* hot, because the air locked between the suit and your body is what keeps it all warm. (that's why there's 2 windows apart from each other, the air in between insulates the temperature better)

And same thing with the heads. They all seem so huge, and that's probably because people craft them fully from foam. I think if you made sort of a "full face hat" made of fur, and used foam only where it's needed to get the right shape, you might get a very small and neat head..?

There has been one very formfitting female tiger(?) suit floating around, but it has very short fur so it looks too much like a sewn suit. Although the head is still kind of too big.

Does anyone have any thoughts? Experiences? Photos?


----------



## Mutations2000 (Mar 27, 2012)

My fursuit was fitted very carefully so that it's practically skin tight. The body of the suit is all one part, and it doesn't restrict my movement much (if any).  I think it's better to have a form fitting suit, because it means less material, and therefore less weight (and potentially less heat).  As for the head, there is a technique similar to what you described, which uses foam only as needed.  It's the ninja hood/balaclava technique. So, I hope that answers some of your questions.


----------



## Tsun (Mar 27, 2012)

Ah that's interesting, so at least I know it's more or less possible to have a formfitting one. XD Do you have any pictures you could show?

The link you shared is actually exactly what I mean by "fully from foam". :F There's just huge pieces of foam everywhere and it just seems more like a helmet to me. But then again, I also discovered something interesting.. practically everyone seems to do this type of head. The kind of head that's huge with a muzzle big enough to fit another head in. These actually looks like a very close example of what I was talking about.


----------



## Flippy (Mar 28, 2012)

Tsun said:


> There has been one very formfitting female tiger(?) suit floating around, but it has very short fur so it looks too much like a sewn suit. Although the head is still kind of too big.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts? Experiences? Photos?


this.... 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5450620/


----------



## Tsun (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh, no. I just realized I wrote 'tiger' instead of 'lion'. XD /goes to the corner of shame
It looks like it was actually pretty easy to find from google: http://www.flickr.com/photos/schneelocke/5016178754/

I must say though that it's pretty awesome how you found a tiger suit that fits the description almost exactly. XD


----------



## Zenia (Mar 29, 2012)

Tsun said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/schneelocke/5016178754/


That is the kind of suit I like. If I had a nice body to show off, that is the type I would want.


----------



## Mutations2000 (Mar 29, 2012)

Just thought I would post some pics of mine here as well to show you what I was talking about earlier.  It's still a work in progress, but it looks pretty good in my humble opinion.  And not a single wrinkle to be found, either.  Just ignore the HHHH.  I just needed a placeholder for the actual head, and wanted an excuse to show off another of my creations.
It's kinda' hard to make out some of the finer details, as it's completely white...
http://i424.photobucket.com/albums/pp321/mutations2000/FursuitPic1.png
So here's a version that I crudely outlined to better show the detail.
http://i424.photobucket.com/albums/pp321/mutations2000/FursuitPic2.png


----------



## Tsun (Mar 30, 2012)

Zenia said:


> That is the kind of suit I like. If I had a nice body to show off, that is the type I would want.


Pff everyone's body looks good in a fursuit anyway. :3



Mutations2000 said:


> Just thought I would post some pics of mine here as well to show you what I was talking about earlier.  It's still a work in progress, but it looks pretty good in my humble opinion.  And not a single wrinkle to be found, either.  Just ignore the HHHH.  I just needed a placeholder for the actual head, and wanted an excuse to show off another of my creations.
> It's kinda' hard to make out some of the finer details, as it's completely white...
> http://i424.photobucket.com/albums/pp321/mutations2000/FursuitPic1.png
> So here's a version that I crudely outlined to better show the detail.
> http://i424.photobucket.com/albums/pp321/mutations2000/FursuitPic2.png


Oh my god you look way too cuddly for your own safety! ;u; aha
It looks so smooth and fitting too!


----------



## Mutations2000 (Mar 30, 2012)

Tsun said:


> Oh my god you look way too cuddly for your own safety! ;u; aha
> It looks so smooth and fitting too!



Why, thank you.  :3  As I said, I was very careful to make it as skin tight as possible, and as a result, it used less fur than it would otherwise, and is therefore lighter.  I'm very proud of it.


----------



## Psynapse (Mar 31, 2012)

Tsun said:


> Oh, no. I just realized I wrote 'tiger' instead of 'lion'. XD /goes to the corner of shameIt looks like it was actually pretty easy to find from google: http://www.flickr.com/photos/schneelocke/5016178754/I must say though that it's pretty awesome how you found a tiger suit that fits the description almost exactly. XD


Being bisexual I am 100% allowed to say this:OMAIGOSHEHATTranslation: Oh my god, she's hot!How many fortunes did that thing cost? I want one. And t'hell with it. Get me a male one toMG awesome pattern idea...


----------



## Psynapse (Mar 31, 2012)

Tsun said:


> Oh my god you look way too cuddly for your own safety! ;u; ahaIt looks so smooth and fitting too!


Agreed! Someone's in danger of having 2 wolves cuddling wit u


----------



## Viridis (Mar 31, 2012)

Tsun said:


> Pff everyone's body looks good in a fursuit anyway. :3



I think not:












More here-->  http://fuckyeahdurrsuits.tumblr.com/


----------



## Mutations2000 (Apr 1, 2012)

viridis_coyote said:


> I think not:
> 
> More here-->  http://fuckyeahdurrsuits.tumblr.com/



Well, luckily I wasn't planning on sleeping ever again...  Hopefully, the head of my suit turns out a lot better than those two...


----------



## LunaRainheart (Sep 23, 2013)

belo4ka's fursuit Sofia is the perfect exemple of this she is actula able to where real clothes and not have to change the size with it to much 
(suit)
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4525615/
(example of movement and clothing)
http://youtu.be/6Bn6T6artfk
http://youtu.be/h8B1LvxMId8
http://youtu.be/2e4GyvpzYWo


----------

